# How to change to french spellchecker in Word?



## iMike (Nov 28, 2002)

Bonjour mes amis,

My francophone wife is a primary school teacher and uses Word for typing up stuff for her class. We have the english version of Office for os X but she would like to set up the spellchecker for french. 

I have treid to go into the preferences and set the spellcheck dictionary to french but it always defaults to spellchecking in english. I even resorted to checking the "Office Assistant" for help with this...to no avail 

Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Merci!

Mike


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Tools menu -> "Language..."

Choose French from the list that comes up.

:-D


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

You may also have to install the French language dictionary from the original install CD. I don't think it's installed by default.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

macsackbut said:


> You may also have to install the French language dictionary from the original install CD. I don't think it's installed by default.


IIRC it's an option you have to turn off, not on, when you install. Either way we'll find out soon enough!


----------

